# I'm still learning!



## PrinceVlad (18/4/16)

So, this past Friday I've been without a cig for two weeks. On two occasions I've been out in the company of smokers and didn't smoke. So I'm feeling proud at this stage.

I started on the Twisp and then onto the Cuboid so generously pif'd by @Chezzig. The flavour of the crown tank is miles ahead of anything in the Twisp universe. 

All went well until today at about 13h00 when all taste dissapeared! Nothing! Nada! I tried everything.....refilled the tank.....shake the whole thing......still nothing....change the juice to another flavour.....still nothing.....can you say "lus vir n gwaai!" 

I then search feverishly on here for the remainder of the afternoon and it appears to be Vapor's Tongue. This sucks!

In any event, before I was robbed of my senses, I was looking at various options to rebuild later on, but wouldn't know where to start.

Can someone maybe give me a shopping list of sorts for the minimum one will need to rebuild on a Crown tank. Or is it better to buy the commercial coils for the crown tank?

Thanks

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (18/4/16)

wire :

Kanthal 26g is a good all round size to keep

Cotton :

I like cotton bacon v2 but you have the option of kendo gold cotton, rayon, dischem organic cotton balls (get unscented) 

Tools :

Tweezer (to compress coils) 
wire cutters (you can try a nail clipper)
screwdrivers and a mandril to wrap you coils around (drill bits or screwdriver , 2mm to 3mm diameter)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Just to add...
When you want to start building
1. Read alot
2. Whatch tons of youtube videos
3. Make sure you understand ohm's law .... If you're unsure about anything, ask on the forum. 
4. Play around but have safety at top of your mind.
5. Start small... Work your way up to the more conplex builds
6. ENJOY!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zahz (1/6/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Just to add...
> When you want to start building
> 1. Read alot
> 2. Whatch tons of youtube videos
> ...



Great advice @GreenyZA , when I started Vaping building coils looked really complicated and I didn't understand from the pics what was going on. Did some research and started of small by wrapping on the little blue screwdriver that every Vaper has, it's a staple item lol. I was at a Vape shop when I have seen someone using the coil master kit to build coils, makes everything so easy, the next few days I got mine and it's easy peezy! Coils come out perfect Everytime. 

The only part I struggle with at times now is wicking. It's the crucial part and the trickiest part of everything, but glad now you get the tanks with the velocity styled deck and lots of room for wicking. This has made things somewhat easier. Good thing is that you learn something new everyday by watching videos and learning from guys in the forum which helps a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

